# Smoked cheese color



## tsulcoski (Apr 12, 2009)

I've smoked 5 or six blocks of cheese on speerate occasions and the smoke flavor is good, but I can't seem to get the deep smoke color. Any ideas out there?


----------



## DanMcG (Apr 12, 2009)

I never get much color either. I think it has to do with the cheese itself.
Maybe age, dryness or just type of cheese. 
I was going to air dry some the next time I did it and see if that aided in color.


----------



## smokin t (Apr 13, 2009)

I use blocks of cheddar and lots of apple wood smoke and I get a nice yellowish brown color, and taste great too. I leave it in for 1-2 Hrs at a temp below 100deg. as low as I can get.


----------



## azrocker (Apr 13, 2009)

I pull mine by color but it never gets real dark because that (for me) is too much smoke


----------



## geek with fire (Apr 13, 2009)

Try using cherry wood.  You will get a red tint to the cheese which may be darker than what you are getting now.


----------



## tasunkawitko (Apr 13, 2009)

i think part of it is also that the "companies" brush on some coloring to make it look more smoked -


----------



## hell fire grill (Apr 13, 2009)

I always cold smoke my cheese between 1-2, generaly 1, hours and never do get the smoked look you get from the grocery store smoked cheese. Most of the smoked cheese at the grocery store is not smoked at all but sprayed with a liquid smoke concoction.


----------

